# Case officer asked not to do medical



## sasan (Dec 28, 2010)

Hi There ,

I have lodged my application in Jan 2013 via MARA agent" 189 SUBCLASS" and since my wife was pregnant we were waiting until our baby is born . I have sent the passport copy to my agent and they have sent to me just now the Case officer email that asking me not to go for medical . 


-------------
"
Thank you for your email.

I have added the child to the application.

I can also confirm that the new passport for the secondary applicant has been added to the client record.

Please do not advise your clients to undertake health assessments until requested to do so by this office.
--------

I never heard that case officer ask the client not to go for medical checkup . I am a little bit freak out . Do you think is that normal after 8 months lodging my document .???

Cheers,


----------



## interfacemirror (Jul 22, 2011)

Hi Sasan,

Going for Medical examination is the last step before getting your visa. I think you still need to wait for other parts of the process to finish and then your CO will ask you for the medical and police character certificate (PCC).


----------



## indianinact (Apr 6, 2013)

sasan said:


> Hi There ,
> 
> I have lodged my application in Jan 2013 via MARA agent" 189 SUBCLASS" and since my wife was pregnant we were waiting until our baby is born . I have sent the passport copy to my agent and they have sent to me just now the Case officer email that asking me not to go for medical .
> 
> ...


Medical Includes xray which is not advised to pregnant women

Medicals are valid only for 6 months.

Best is to wait for baby to be born then under take medicals even for you

Sent from my android phone using Expat Forum


----------



## sasan (Dec 28, 2010)

Hi ,

Is it normal that Case officer specifically ask not to go for medical checkup . I never seen in anywhere and I have heard is better and faster to go and do it without CO ask for it .


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

sasan said:


> Hi ,
> 
> Is it normal that Case officer specifically ask not to go for medical checkup . I never seen in anywhere and I have heard is better and faster to go and do it without CO ask for it .


When the Case Officer is doing External Verification or given to external agencies for Background checks, they may need more time before they ask for Meds.

Meds are valid for a year and so is PCC..Dont worry, its very normal.
Raj


----------



## indianinact (Apr 6, 2013)

sasan said:


> Hi ,
> 
> Is it normal that Case officer specifically ask not to go for medical checkup . I never seen in anywhere and I have heard is better and faster to go and do it without CO ask for it .


Since your wife is pregnant decision will not be made unless the baby is born

Medical test includes xray which cannot be advised for pregnant women

Even if you go for medicals they are valid only for 6-12 months. So very likely that they will expire before decision is made.

Just wait and enjoy the wait to PR and parenthood 

Sent from my android phone using Expat Forum


----------



## interfacemirror (Jul 22, 2011)

findraj said:


> When the Case Officer is doing External Verification or given to external agencies for Background checks, they may need more time before they ask for Meds.
> 
> Meds are valid for a year and so is PCC..Dont worry, its very normal.
> Raj


Findraj is right. When the case goes out to an agency even CO cannot give you any update about the case. For my case, it took 19 months for external checks only. I was contacted by CO to provide medical and PCC and 1 day after providing them I got the visa.


----------



## sasan (Dec 28, 2010)

Hi again ,

Really appreciated .


----------



## sasan (Dec 28, 2010)

I am just curious about external agencies who do the background check . How it is work ? who are they to do this type of check  

What do they consider in terms of background check . Only crime or if they pay attention to idea that has been share in facebook or writing in blog or something like that ... ?!


----------



## sasan (Dec 28, 2010)

19 months to check . Why so long ... We are living in digital world with digital data base . I dont understand at all .


----------

